# Best 5.1 Speakers under 7k!!!!



## sri ram (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi All!!!
This is my second thread, didn't get much replies for my previous thread!!!! That has made me to post an other one. I'm waiting for your valuable suggestions!!!!
I am in a plan of buying a 5.1 speaker system which is compatible for both PC and TV. Budget falls between 5k to 8k. 

Thanks & Happy New Year in Advance!!!!


----------



## Sarath (Dec 29, 2012)

Happy New year to you too.

Just wait for a while, you'll get replies, looks like people are too busy with celebrations 

Also meanwhile look up the Audio section to previous discussion about 5.1 systems


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 29, 2012)

at that budget a 5.1 is total rip-off

get a decent 2.1/2.0 system makes sence

look at the swans m10


----------



## princy0nisha (Dec 30, 2012)

Logitech z506@6k


----------



## sri ram (Dec 30, 2012)

Finally!!!! two sleepless night...here are my options
1.F & D Fenda F900U
2.F & D Fenda F700U
3.F & D Fenda F3000U
4.Edifier M3500
5.Logitech Z506
6.ZEB-SWT9200RUCF 
All six fall under 7k. What's ur pick?????

On account of all 6 being not up to the mark, pls come up with ur recommendations


----------



## princy0nisha (Dec 30, 2012)

Go 4 logitech z506,u wl nvr regrt.
Full peace of mind.
U cn also hv a luk at philips dsp75u total of 120rms


----------



## sri ram (Dec 30, 2012)

thank u  ll consider that too!!!!


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 1, 2013)

so what did you choose ?


----------



## sri ram (Jan 1, 2013)

@Avinash Still the thread is not yet answered as expected!!!!! so i'm waiting for it buddy....


----------



## turbasu (Apr 13, 2013)

I have purchased a Z506 but it did not fill my expectations up. It is good in low-volume sound but not good as a home-theatre at all. I think I'd try F&D F6000U but this company fails to reply my queries through email. Waiting...


----------

